# Pt, Pd SMOKED since the SA strike settled



## element47.5 (Sep 26, 2012)

The drop in market prices for these has been amazing. (Not really!) Anyone, repeat, anyone in the commodity markets must be prepared to undergo a 10-15% market hit ANY TIME. I don't care if it's corn or pork bellies or gold. 

Still, amazing drop in these. I had 2 Pd Cana maples I was looking to sell, and I could have locked in a ~~$700 price Monday morning. Pd is $80 lower now. 

I think one has to be impressed by the resilience of silver in this QE3-induced pump-and-dump. I am.


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Sep 26, 2012)

Silver is the ONLY metal to hold in my opinion.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Sep 26, 2012)

For long term investment I also believe that Silver is the way to go.

There is less Silver in the world than Gold

Silver is used at a ration of 50/50 to gold in industry

Silver has more uses than any other metal

Silver is the most undervalued metal, thus has more room to grow

However, to say that the PGMs are going to drop might be an overstatement in my opinion. Considering the fact that Jan 1st 2013 the emissions laws change and become more strict, which requires an increase in demand of PGMs to make catalysts. There is another increase in emissions controls in 2015. There might be some market manipulation, but overall I believe retaining PGMs at least until after the increase in emissions controls would probably be advantageous.

As a side note, the only problem I see in my reasoning is if new catalysts are discovered that can be used, or if a better design is developed to use less PGMs in catalysts. As the prices of PGMs goes up, industry will find ways to deal with the increase in cost. Just the same way gold plating has become more efficient.

Scott


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 17, 2012)

Silver is definitely the metal to hold onto. I wish I thought about that when I sold 62 oz. of it almost 2 years ago. I would have had an extra $1,000 in value by just holding onto it.

On another note: I was looking at a YouTube video and they are predicting that Silver will be removed from the Periodic Table within 10 years from now if things continue to be as they are and silver isn't mined, recovered and (or) refined from e-waste.

Kevin


----------



## Marcel (Oct 17, 2012)

SBrown said:


> For long term investment I also believe that Silver is the way to go.
> 
> There is less Silver in the world than Gold
> 
> ...



Content in earth mass:

Silver: 0,12 ppm
Gold: 0,005 ppm

(Source: Wikipedia,http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silber,http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gold)


----------

